# Fisher Plow won't lift



## lycc (Feb 11, 2014)

In the middle of plowing my driveway, my plow stopped lifting. I can hear the electric motor engage but it neither goes up nor can I move it left to right. Would hydraulic fluid be the first thing to check? What would be next? I'm including pictures that I hope will identify the specific type of Fisher plow I have.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Start with fluid level. If it is full and still will not move you need to remove reservoir to see if puckup tube fell off.


----------



## hurleybrothers (Feb 13, 2014)

lycc;1754630 said:


> In the middle of plowing my driveway, my plow stopped lifting. I can hear the electric motor engage but it neither goes up nor can I move it left to right. Would hydraulic fluid be the first thing to check? What would be next? I'm including pictures that I hope will identify the specific type of Fisher plow I have.


if you have resolved it yet check the filters and take all the fluid out


----------

